# Coolant leak



## Killinbux (Jan 31, 2014)

My 06 brute force started to puke coolant today I was riding in the snow and noticed it running a little weird so I parked it and as soon as I did the coolant gauge started blinking so I turned it off and noticed coolant puking underneath from the right rear tire comming from the top somewhere not sure exactly where I really don't know what is up there for it to leak from could it be a hose or pump?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Time to check the radiator to see if its very clean,and time to check the radiator fan to see if it is running right. Under the seat, in the electronics tray,on the left side,is a small rectangle box with a little resettable switch for the fan check that to see if tripped. The fan can be replaced with a 10" automotive style fan for alot cheaper than stock oem. Tons of info on this site about this issue and mods.


----------



## Killinbux (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes it's clean and I know the fan works because it was running when I turned the wheeler off but where would the coolant be comming from in the rear like that tho is there a hose, pump, seal just like a staring point for me


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There's nothing on the right rear but there are hard lines and radiator hoses off the cylinders closer to the front. Need to zero in where as it could also be off the rear head gasket.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

My overflow/EXSPANSION tank vents to right above the gas tank,under the electronics tray.do a search on overheating - this could be a lot of things like air in the coolant system,bad head gasket,bad rad cap,bad fan or fan electrical problem,bad thermostat,etc......


----------



## Killinbux (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea that's where it was comming from like right above the gas tank what is up there it could be commin from and why


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The overflow line from the coolant bottle is there. You are overheating for some reason and the coolant expanded and exited through the hose. That's what it is supposed to do. Now you need to find why it is overheating and check your coolant levels.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Overheating...or...coolant is being pushed back to the bottle because of a blown head gasket. If the bottle was on its full line before...its takes quite a lot to fill it to the top and out the overflow. Pull the front plastics, top-off the radiator and run it while the plastics are off with the cap on. If after it runs a bit it starts filling the bottle and starts overflowing...well..it ain't heat. 

I didn't realize the bottle overflow went up there...have to check it out.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're gonna pull the plastics to pull the rad cap off and check/add antifreeze,I would first leave the rad cap off,and run the quad as long as you have coolant in the rad,and look inside the rad. where you fill it and see if there is coolant flow,and allow air to burp out - if the air bubbles keep coming strong,then that could be a sign oh head gasket issues.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed. Make sure all is well, flowing and full. Maybe it was just a bunch of snow blocking the radiator making it overheat.


----------



## Killinbux (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok well if I take all the plastics off and run it if it's a head gasket would the coolant be leaking from the head or will it be commin out the over flow hose and if it's a head gasket is that an expensive fix I jts don't see it bein a head gasket the bike only has 225 hrs on it and not much more than a 1000 miles


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Is the radiator fan cycling on/off...If not, and its a 2006 model, I would strongly suspect that the buss connector is the culprit....search 'buss connector fix'


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I highly doubt u gonna see a leak at the head - a head gasket leak would be more internal. RE read post # 9. I'll be checking my brother in laws Sportsman 500 today for similar issues - the freaking thermostat for it is like 80 bucks,and the water pump impeller is plastic. I'll stick with Kawie


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The hard lines that go into the thermostat housing are bad to leak also they seal with an o-ring their on the left side beside the air box.


----------



## Killinbux (Jan 31, 2014)

Just an update got all the plastics off this weekend so I can see everything I started the bike and just let it run didn't have any leaks did notice the overflow hose and that's exactly where it was leaking from but haven't ran it yet with the rad cap off yet to see if it's a head gasket prob but just wondering if it was a head gasket prob wouldn't some immediate problems be loss of compression running rough lack of power coolant In the oil ???? Just wondering cause I haven't noticed and of those symptoms yet I'm still gonna run it without the rad cap on just to check but I was just wondering if those would be some symptoms I would be experiencing


----------

